# Midnight Sex



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

Something was mentioned in another thread that sparked my curiosity. The poster said, "I've never met someone who, at least once a week or so, didn't enjoy a surprise ravage in the middle of the night."

This surprised me. I personally don't like waking up to midnight sex. It takes me at least an hour after waking up to get in the mood and be able to enjoy myself. I know lots of other people enjoy it, though... and now I'm wondering if maybe they enjoy it a lot more frequently than I thought.

So, midnight sex... yes or no? How often?


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I prompted that response. In my case it is out of necessity - we are simply too busy with jobs and several kids. The wife gets up several hours earlier than I do and is running all day. She's exhausted.

We cannot sustain a marriage without intimacy and cannot have intimacy during the day. It's simply not possible 99% of the time.

We've gone through the marital phases... Married 27 years. So this is not something we arrived at as a first attempt at time together - it's the opposite. I realized we would NEVER have enough time.

W recommended I wake her since she collapses while tucking in the kids (those that she can get into bed). She would prefer to be woken up than to have us drift apart.

So usually after 1-3 hours of sleep when I go to bed I nudge her and she's happy to have some time to connect.

So it's not just a romp in our case - we actually cuddle and talk about whatever we have on our minds. She has responsive desire and certain things will start her up - and we are incredibly attracted to one another - so ramp up can be pretty quick. 

We both fall back asleep very easily, so that's a key factor. If she thinks it's too late for her, she'll take care of me and I am sure not to arouse her too much so she can go back to sleep. She really enjoys handling me and an O for her is less important to her (I believe her but as a guy - wow I'm not built that way).

This is a nightly thing too but if she's particularly tired I take care of business myself. 95% of the time she prefers I wake her.

I agree I would not have believed this could be a solution - and for years I would not wake her because I didn't think it was right - but it has had an amazingly positive impact on our relationship and we're as close as when we first me I bet!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Years ago, I was always quite fond of my W softly waking me up, whenever she came to bed late, usually around the midnight hour, to the soft, scintillating BJ that she loved to awaken me with!

Memories!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Life seems so hectic for us lately that there has not been any middle of the night sex in months although I do enjoy it a lot when it happens.
Often I hear ppl use the excuse that they are time poor and sex is the thing that gets pushed to the end of the list. Like *TheTruthHurts *we have a schedule that works for our lifestyle, if no kids home then we connect very early in the evening, then get up and make dinner, have a wine and chat. We tend to get to bed around 11pm ish most week nights so will have round 2. A few mornings a week we will have a quickie. So I guess for us midnight sex just isn't in our schedule ATM.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

We usually don't get to bed until midnight or after, so waking up for that isn't necessary. >


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Love our midnight sex! Well, usually it is between 1 and 3 am when one or both wake up to use the bathroom. One of the consequences of getting older. 

At night, all is quiet, we have had a few hours sleep so are already rested. We sleep cuddled up with one another or at least touching. Have had me some good sex in the middle of the night! :smile2: then back to our cuddle positions. 

DH gets by on a lot less sleep than I do so he is never tired in the morning. I need more sleep, but am able to get it by sleeping in or napping later. Win-win!

Oh and what about morning sex? Love sending him off with a smile on his face. :wink2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sun Catcher said:


> Love our midnight sex! Well, usually it is between 1 and 3 am when one or both wake up to use the bathroom. One of the consequences of getting older.
> 
> At night, all is quiet, we have had a few hours sleep so are already rested. We sleep cuddled up with one another or at least touching. Have had me some good sex in the middle of the night! :smile2: then back to our cuddle positions.
> 
> ...


Such a simple thing but yes I love to send him off with a big smile in the morning.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

What is this???? Never heard of it and not privileged to have it =).


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

M'Lady has told me she would like it to happen...


And then sleepily rebuffs me every time I initiate it


With no recall of blocking me the next morning! :rofl:


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

My XH used to tell me that he would love to be awakened by a midnight blow job sometime. I was willing to try it for him. But of all the times I woke up in the middle of the night, the thought never entered my mind. I wasn't purposefully avoiding it, I just never awakened to think about that stuff at all.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No midnight sex, unless we happen to still be awake, which is rare. 2am sex, yes, lots of that, as she often wakes up around then. And she especially likes being slowly awaked to sex around 5am.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

There is the movie "Due Date" which stars Robert Downey Jr. and Zach Galifianakis. My favorite scene is in which the two main characters are having to sleep in a small car and Zach's character begins to go through his usual bedtime routine of rubbing one out. He says to Robert Downy Jr's character that he has to do this in order to be able to sleep well. 

Long story short, midnight sex is not much of an option for guys like me and Zach's character! We sleep a little too well after our bedtime routines. I do however sometime wake up about 4am ready to go again sometimes!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

OpenWindows said:


> Something was mentioned in another thread that sparked my curiosity. The poster said, "I've never met someone who, at least once a week or so, didn't enjoy a surprise ravage in the middle of the night."
> 
> This surprised me. I personally don't like waking up to midnight sex. It takes me at least an hour after waking up to get in the mood and be able to enjoy myself. I know lots of other people enjoy it, though... and now I'm wondering if maybe they enjoy it a lot more frequently than I thought.
> 
> So, midnight sex... yes or no? How often?


How funny because I had the same reaction. 

I am lucky if I can get 6 hours of sleep in a 24 hr day. I wake up for work at 4:30am. There ain't no way anyone is interrupting those 6 hrs unless they need an ambulance or the house is on fire. Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

@kag123 - priorities! I often get 4-5 hours sleep but I fall asleep smiling


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll be sleeping 24/7 once I talke my dirt nap so squeezing what I can out of life now. No joke


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

The only reason it would be at midnight or late is bc that's when we are going to bed  haha but after I'm asleep- don't you dare wake me up for anything. LOL my hubby knows that... no way. 

Its typically waiting till the last kid passes out and then if we are still awake we will enjoy our freaky deakyness and pass out. 

We are pretty spontaneous during the day at times though (not a lot but often)... 

But no way in hell.. don't wake me up hah my hubby has often said before he would be all for that and love to be woken up, but I have tried in the past and it was like trying to wake up a bear. I think we both realized that if we want it we better get it before one of us passes out first and that's usually what we do


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yup, we do this.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sun Catcher said:


> Love our midnight sex!
> 
> ...At night, all is quiet, we have had a few hours sleep so are already rested. We sleep cuddled up with one another or at least touching. Have had me some good sex in the middle of the night! :smile2: then back to our cuddle positions.
> 
> ...Oh and what about morning sex? Love sending him off with a smile on his face. :wink2:


These are both on our regular menu! Couldn't do without either...


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes...I'd say it's more like anytime after we've already fallen asleep and feel a bit refreshed. 
My husband usually wakes me with soft caresses and will pull me over to him...I don't know why, but these have been some of the freakiest, most passionate sessions we've ever had.
It's like I'm almost in a dream, partially aware but in a way, out of body...although I am present and feeling EVERYTHING, INTENSELY! 
It's almost like I give myself permission to let really loose because I am half asleep, haha.
We've been pretty hard-core during those nights. It's awesome. 

Hmm- it's been a while.....


----------

